# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Compteur de connexions

## richoc

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : Compteur de connexions

Ce trs modeste programme m'a permis de me remettre  la simple lecture/crite de fichier texte.

Le premier : compteurconnect est destin  tre plac dans " C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp\ "  pour se lancer furtivement lors de l'allumage de l'ordinateur/ouverture de session. Il enregistre alors la date et l'heure dans un fichier. 

Le second : afficheur connect est le lecteur permettant de consulter le fichier.(qu'on peut ouvrir aussi avec un diteur de texte classique)



dans le zip je joins un installateur de ces logiciels, surtout pour placer simplement compteurconnect.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Roland Chastain

Bonjour !

C'est intressant, mais vous avez d faire une fausse manipulation ou il y a eu un problme au moment de charger la pice jointe : en cliquant sur le bouton, on tlcharge non pas un fichier ZIP mais je ne sais trop quoi. Pourriez-vous vrifier que votre fichier porte bien la bonne extension ?

----------


## tourlourou

Bonjour,

Roland a raison : il manque uniquement l'extension zip...

----------

